# Not being able to mount ntfs as common user... again.

## wpkzz

Hello Fellow Gentooers:

I am sure this has been questioned and answered to the death but I am still unable to grasp what I am doing wrong or not doing.

I have this external hard drive formated in windows ntfs. I have my kernel with the following related options set:

```

mezcalina linux # cat .config | grep NTFS

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

```

I also have emerged ntfs3g with the following useflags

```

 Installed versions:  2015.3.14(12:35:06 PM 07/27/2016)(acl ntfsprogs suid xattr -debug -external-fuse -ntfsdecrypt -static-libs)

```

Then I followed the rights/permissions instructions at the webpage of the ntfs3g team 

(http://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-faq/#useroption), namely,

these instructions (as root):

```

 chown root $(which ntfs-3g)[/url]
```

  chmod 4755 $(which ntfs-3g)

[/code]

Then I made the following fstab entry:

```

UUID=C0008899008897D4   /media/discogrande   ntfs-3g      rw,user,auto,exec,uid=1000,gid=100   0 0

```

But still, ntfs3g complains about my normal user being non allowed to mount the so called "discogrande" 

(the mountpoint has a+rwx permissions) 

```

Error opening '/dev/sdb1': Permission denied

Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Permission denied

Please check '/dev/sdb1' and the ntfs-3g binary permissions,

and the mounting user ID. More explanation is provided at

http://tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-faq/#unprivileged

```

I also have read the other threads in the same vein, 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1035080-highlight-ntfs3g.html

and

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1036076-highlight-ntfs3g.html

but these seem to suggest what I already did. 

Any ideas of what I am missing?

Thanks in advance,

----------

## krinn

uid=1000,gid=100

it's user id and group id ; if with that it still doesn't allow your user to mount it, it might just be because your user is not 1000 or not from group 100

check it as user: id

----------

## Chiitoo

As a sidey-note, the in-kernel driver

 *wpkzz wrote:*   

> I have this external hard drive formated in windows ntfs. I have my kernel with the following related options set:
> 
> ```
> 
> mezcalina linux # cat .config | grep NTFS
> ...

 

is generally not suggested for use over the 'ntfs3g'.  The write support, while safe, is only partial, and can not create new files at all (from the kernel description: “The only supported operation is overwriting existing files, without changing the file length.”).

In other words, it has nothing to do with 'sys-fs/ntfs3g', so you can safely disable that support in the kernel.

I don't imagine it is the reason for your trouble, but I can't say it's impossible either.  It probably isn't something like the in-kernel driver is already mounting the partition(s) for example, and as such, doesn't let others play with it/them.  I'd guess there would be some other kind of messages displayed in such a situation (something like “is already mounted”).  Running the command 'mount' should show if they're mounted or not, and by which driver (I don't believe they are).

So with that said, krinn is likely to be closer to that which is going on.  I just wanted to point out the things about the in-kernel driver.  ^^

Just as another sidey-note, the partitions can be mounted as root?  (I'm thinking yes, but asking shouldn't hurt!)

----------

## wpkzz

Yes yes, it can be mounted as root and used, once mounted, as normal user.

Then, i have this weird propierty: mi id gives the following data:

```

karel@mezcalina ~ $id

uid=1000(karel) gid=1000(karel) groups=1000(karel),7(lp),10(wheel),18(audio),19(cdrom),27(video),85(usb),104(plugdev),105(vboxusers),106(lpadmin),250(portage)

```

which looks as my and my group are the same entity?

That makes sense? Why is that?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

wpkzz,

UID and GID occupy different name spaces.  Its not a problem that they are equal numeric values.

----------

## wpkzz

Well, I changed fstab to be on agreement with my id information, and still cannot mount it as normal user. Same message about not having privileges.

```

karel@mezcalina ~ $id

uid=1000(karel) gid=1000(karel) groups=1000(karel),7(lp),10(wheel),18(audio),19(cdrom),27(video),85(usb),100(users),104(plugdev),105(vboxusers),106(lpadmin),250(portage)

karel@mezcalina ~$ cat /etc/fstab | grep discogrande

UUID=C0008899008897D4   /media/discogrande   ntfs-3g      rw,user,auto,exec,uid=1000,gid=1000   0 0 

karel@mezcalina ~ $mount /media/discogrande/

Error opening '/dev/sdb1': Permission denied

Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Permission denied

Please check '/dev/sdb1' and the ntfs-3g binary permissions,

and the mounting user ID. More explanation is provided at

http://tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-faq/#unprivileged

```

So, no progress still.

----------

